# Ouch! Car/bike crash caught on video.



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

After watching the wet weather video, I thought I would check out what else SFBike has posted. Came across this interesting one of a bike/car collision at Market and Octavia.





It looks like the Saab drives off...

Thankfully, it looks like the cyclist was Ok, though perhaps was needing a new wheel.

For background for those not familiar with SF, this intersection was made no right turn because of the danger to cyclists. But a right turn gets a driver on to the freeway right away (on the new Octavia on ramp), rather than having to drive maybe a quarter mile more (with traffic signals), so is awfully tempting to drivers. This has caused many problems (crashes, injuries, etc.) for cyclists, and SF Bike Coalition was really putting pressure on city government to fix this (presumably by also videoing the intersection, which is probably how they caught this).


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a longer clip, both showing the issue and also more on the accident. Looks like the cyclist came out Ok.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Hard to make out, but it looks like it also says "No Right Turn" on the pavement too?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> Hard to make out, but it looks like it also says "No Right Turn" on the pavement too?


Yup. Lots of signs - even one or two that are out of view of the camera. When I watched the longer version, it seems the driver of the car gets out and is surprised to see the sign on the pole (meaning he missed that, plus all the rest).


----------



## mayukawa (Mar 14, 2006)

I've driven and ridden around that area before. It's stupid the way traffic is routed there. They need to rework that area.


----------



## snowdog999 (Sep 20, 2005)

I can see missing the sign, but how did he not see the cyclist? Curious if he was on the cell phone...


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Easy deterant... place a motorcycle cop at that intersection for a week straight and occassionally throughout the month. Motorists will get the idea not to turn there, cyclists will be safer and the City will earn easy revenue.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

The motorists are obviously at fault, but when the cyclist does not have a helmet or brakes on his bike, he looks like a jack ass too.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Killroy said:


> The motorists are obviously at fault, but when the cyclist does not have a helmet or brakes on his bike, he looks like a jack ass too.


I was about to say that the cyclist would have had a better chance of avoiding the collision if he had a brake.


----------

